# Bo & Jackie need a forever home...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

:help: Bo and Jackie were with us for a little over a month and then went to another HRI foster home for Jackie to have cataract surgery. There hasn't been much interest in these two, I can only think it's due to their age because there are so many young dogs on the HRI site. Bo and Jackie are both 7 and need to go to a home together.

They're GREAT dogs, loving, sweet, funny, love to go for walks, HOUSE BROKEN, follow commands, and are true velcro Havanese. Bo is about 22 pounds and Jackie is around 14. Everyone who meets them loves them.

Does anyone know someone who might be interested in this wonderful pair??? Please pass this on and help us find them a forever home. I'd keep them in a heartbeat but can't, I'd really like to stay married! :laugh:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

These two are very sweet little dogs and will fill someone's home with lots of love.
The video is wonderful.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- that made me teary eyed. I just have to say after spending time with them, they have such great personalities. Not the shy submissive rescue dogs you often see. They definitely love their people  Great job.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Gavin got a new software program and this was the first video he did. We miss them.:Cry:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great video, Ann! Gavin did good. I hope they find a home soon...they look so lovable.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, that's a lovely video. Gavin did a great job! How sweet are these two! I had tears while seeing them so happy and contented with you and yours. You sure are their :angel:

Prayers that they will soon have a forever loving home. :hug:


----------



## Nanny (May 18, 2009)

Where are these dogs located..I am from Ohio.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

They are darling and you did such a good job with that video. I am saying a little/big prayer that they will find a home where they will be the "stars"! Hugs to all and belly rubs to Jackie for sure!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I got very teary eyed watching this wonderful video. Gavin did a wonderful job and so you're narrating was so very touching. I hope and pray a loving home awaits them. XOXO to you and Gavin for giving them such a wonderful start.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a nice video! They will make someone wonderful additions to their home. What sweeties, you've all done a fabulous job with them! Hope they find their forever home soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Nanny said:


> Where are these dogs located..I am from Ohio.


Hi Nanny - They're being fostered in NC/GA but can be transported to the right home.

If interested please go to www.havaneserescue.com and fill out an Adoption Application and specify interest in Bo & Jackie.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aww I hope Bo and Jackie find their furever home soon! I wish I could have more furbabies, they are so sweet  Good luck, Ann! I am going to post your video on my facebook just in case anyone I know is interested.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Ann, The video is GREAT and I am sure it will help find an adopter. My dog Dori's foster mom later became a foster mom to two Havanese who were five or six (think they were surrendered) that were to be adopted together. It definately took a while, but they were adopted together to a nice family shortly after they put a video on the Petfinder website. Think they were in foster for four months or so.

The videos really help get a perspective of the dog(s) that words cannot convey. Since people may have to travel a long distance to get the dog, the video provides a better opportunity to see if they "connect".

The dogs are adorable and a forever family probably is just around the corner!

Judy - Jaime and Dori's mom


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ann, great video. What sweet, adorable dogs!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great job you and Gavin did on the video. I'm sure you miss them. They are adorable and Jackie just melts my heart begging for a belly rub. I hope they find a great forever home real soon. Thanks to all you have done for these two!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Great video, Ann. Are they still in NC? I wish I knew someone who could take them here, but most of my friends have too many dogs too! I keep trying to convince DH that we need at least just one more, but it hasn't worked yet  He will surely be convinced soon.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

kelrobin said:


> I keep trying to convince DH that we need at least just one more, but it hasn't worked yet  He will surely be convinced soon.


Does that mean you are going to surprise him with another Kathy? That's my philosphy....easier to seek forgiveness than permission.

I sure hope Bo and Jackie find that special home soon.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are still in NC, will be coming back to me in GA soon though if we don't find a home up there.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a great video Ann. I hope these guys find their forever home soon!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're coming back to me tomorrow! If anyone knows someone interested in adopting, please send them to the HRI website. Thanks!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Meanwhile you'll be their fairy godmother. Have fun with the babies till it's their time to go to their furever home . . . and give them a little hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Meanwhile you'll be their fairy godmother. Have fun with the babies till it's their time to go to their furever home . . . and give them a little hug and kiss from me.


Do I get a wand or tiara??? 

I will give them tons of kisses and hugs, thank you!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

what a beautiful professional video.

gavin and you make a wonderful team.

it made the video having you narrate ann, as a video professional hearing voices and seeing a story really is what makes this so special.

all dogs in rescue would be fortunate to have you foster them, and tell their stories in such a wonderful way. this video says so much more than a bio, and i'm sure it will be a catalyst in helping them find a forever home.

you and i are alike in the fact that we really like our husbands and want to stay married....  if i didn't i'd be brimming with rescued animals, which really wouldn't be the best thing.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Thank you Amy, very high praise coming from you. I always show Gavin your photos, and Carolina's, and he loves seeing them. Photography is his hobby and he's a techy so working on his computer creating videos is fun for him. I love that he wants to help me with the dogs. 

I've found the hard part of fostering isn't caring for the dogs, it's letting them go. I'm fortunate to have a husband that puts up with my crazy ways, he's the best.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Do I get a wand or tiara???
> 
> I will give them tons of kisses and hugs, thank you!


I vote for the tiara, how about you.  But then again, a magic wand would come in mighty handy too.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wonderful video! You truly are their :angel: I'll be praying for the right forever home for them to be "just around the corner". :hug: for all you do for these precious little ones :hug:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Wonderful video! You truly are their :angel: I'll be praying for the right forever home for them to be "just around the corner". :hug: for all you do for these precious little ones :hug:


Ann, just wondering about these two? Any luck? Hugs Flynn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They've been adopted into a wonderful home Flynn!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so glad, hopefully they went together. Will the new owners be joining the Forum, would love to hear from them, but not everyone enjoys the computer. Anyway thanks for being such a help to them Ann, I bet that video helped!! You and your family were angels to help them.:cheer2::yo::thumb::grouphug:


----------

